# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Thënie nga nje i mencur

## Linë

Pat thene nje njeri i mencur: 

'Kush e edukon femijen e tij ne rini, do jete i kenaqur me te ne pleqeri."

Te verteten ka thene!

----------


## alket merolli

Besoj se ne rini eshte von ta edukosh femijen,duhet qe sa lind dhe deri sa te vdesesh te edukosh femijen.Pra per mua nuk eshte e vertete.

----------


## Serioze



----------


## Serioze



----------

